
Talking about racism on Facebook is censored as hate speech - vector_spaces
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2019/04/24/facebook-while-black-zucked-users-say-they-get-blocked-racism-discussion
======
Chazprime
Broken link. This appears to be the correct one:

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2019/04/24/facebook-
whil...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2019/04/24/facebook-while-black-
zucked-users-say-they-get-blocked-racism-discussion/2859593002/)

